# pero hindi mo alam



## SandRock

What would "pero hindi mo alam" translate into? 
Thanks!


----------



## pharabus

My Tagalog is not so good so a native speaker would definately need to confirm, however I believe this means "but you don't know."

As I said, wait for a native speaker to confim though.


----------



## moonshine

Yup that would be correct.


----------



## SandRock

THanks for the reply


----------

